# King Cat



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

The King Cat arrived yesterday, after just a few days of much anticipation and the constant rereading of Mr. JK's website, ahhh, it is here. I felt like a little kid at chrismas, fumbling for a knife, really wanting to tear into it with my bare hands, but not wanting to accidentally damage anything, finding my knife (which was in my back pocket) carefully cutting the box open and there... Yeah it's like that, there it was, number 115. Mine at last. It was like a perfect summers day and the first time I made ice cream, it was shiny and smooth. I held her gently in my hands (all my treasured items are girls, just the way I am) like the first time I held my nephew and my first chef's knife. She fits the hand perfectly, with such a sense of natural extension of oneself. I tighten her up and clamped on the bands that came with her, the target pouch is small and cute like it was meant for something smaller, but it was perfect for small ammo and my little backyard setup. After a few adjustments, I had her sighted in and was sending them down range like a pro. I though that the whole right hand hold and left hand pouch was going to bother me, but no, not a problem. I feel like I've reached some kind of crazy oneness with the King Cat or 115 as I now like to call her. She is resting on top of my pillow right now, and I wait paticently for work to end and life to begin.

The King Cat comes with sights, 2 target tapered band sets, and a bag of plastic silver beads to practice with, in case anyone wanted to know. Best $103 I ever spent, and now the most expensive ss I own. So worth it!!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

only right handed ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You can put the sights on the other side.
Glad you're diggin' it! That's pretty much the only slingshot that I want that I don't already have.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

M.J said:


> You can put the sights on the other side.
> Glad you're diggin' it! That's pretty much the only slingshot that I want that I don't already have.


That's what I thought


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a King Cat and for some reason I don't no why I've always shot my Flat Cat Pro better. Can't explain it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It's the cat's meow .... :wave:

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

AZ Stinger said:


> only right handed ?


My understanding is that the sight and hand used are to be your dominate ones, so right handed right eye dominate, there I was feeling a little off reading the instructions thinking am I going to shoot an eye out, but it went off without a hitch.



M.J said:


> You can put the sights on the other side.
> Glad you're diggin' it! That's pretty much the only slingshot that I want that I don't already have.


Thanks!! Yeah, so happy!



Cjw said:


> I have a King Cat and for some reason I don't no why I've always shot my Flat Cat Pro better. Can't explain it.


The Flat Cat Pro... I've been looking at that one too... Yeah, I have a little problem, or not really a "problem" just choices to make. Cause I have also been looking at wingshooter's site.



Charles said:


> It's the cat's meow .... :wave:
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Yes, so true.


----------

